# Quamar pros and cons



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

( first post spilt form the quamar sales thread currently runinng)

Enables everyone to contribute on the pros and cons of said grinder )

Those that own or have owned the Quamar seem to think highly of them. Those who do not own or have not tried, do not! Thats about par for a forum I am afraid


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

much like most things in life i guess


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Those that own or have owned the Quamar seem to think highly of them. Those who do not own or have not tried, do not! Thats about par for a forum I am afraid


Those that have owned them tend to moan about the buttons too


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Would very much welcome pro and con comments on this grinder from any owners and also from knowledgeable members who know their onions when it comes to grinders. Comparison to other grinders in £350 second hand price range. Purchasing a brand new one as my first ever grinder is a step too far at the very start of my journey into 'real' coffee. Don't even have a coffee machine yet although it's looking likely to be a Fracino Cherub.

CoffeeChap, if you're reading this. How would this compare to a modded Mazza SJ doserless for use with a Cherub?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a Quamar M80E with my Cherub and despite a lot of the bashing of it that goes on here, I find it a very good match. Yes, the buttons are fiddly but once set up in a useful way (thanks to previous owner, shrink) has proved not a major hassle at all. I get a good consistent and clump-free grind every time. If you want perfection you'll need to spend a lot more. But if like me you want a good quality affordable grinder that is easy to live with and doesn't risk a divorce then give it a thought alongside the usual Mazzers etc.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Agreed, it gets some stick on here, mostly from people that I suspect have used one for 5 minutes and moved on. It's a very easy bit of kit to live with, and also very fast to grind. I could tell no real differences between it and the nuova simonelli MDX it replaced.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have actually spend some time on the m80 and am one of the people that does not rate it very highly, it is an ok grinder, it gets the job done, the buttons are rubbish and it is stepped, so not as accurate to dial in spas a stepless grinder like the mazzer, it just doesn't feel as good a quality as other similar sized grinders. Taste wise, again it does a job and will pair with the cherub ok as an owner has already said, but it is not great and a better shot could be had for a little more from say a used major or a la cimbali magnum ( much better grinders)

Shrink you said that you could not tell the difference between the m80 and the mdx however you said that the best shot you have had is from the mdx, therefore there is a difference no?

Anyway the best way to tell if you like it is to try one out, generally the recommendations given by owners can be biased as they own them, however most forum members will say things like they see it. You could do far worse.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

coffeechap

Thanks for taking the time to post your views.

Which major would you recommend to pair with a Cherub? Rough price range for a good condition second hand one. Same for a La Cimbali Magnum and how often do you have grinders such as these a available for sale?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Owners experience - I had a dosered magnum for a while . Largish grinder size wise , great great grind consistency . Pretty good clean sweep dosers.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I would prefer a nice looking compact unit, but if the grind quality is nowhere near as good as a larger sized grinder then I guess I'll just have to live with a larger unit. On demand would be preference over a doser.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I have actually spend some time on the m80 and am one of the people that does not rate it very highly, it is an ok grinder, it gets the job done, the buttons are rubbish and it is stepped, so not as accurate to dial in spas a stepless grinder like the mazzer, it just doesn't feel as good a quality as other similar sized grinders. Taste wise, again it does a job and will pair with the cherub ok as an owner has already said, but it is not great and a better shot could be had for a little more from say a used major or a la cimbali magnum ( much better grinders)
> 
> Shrink you said that you could not tell the difference between the m80 and the mdx however you said that the best shot you have had is from the mdx, therefore there is a difference no?
> 
> Anyway the best way to tell if you like it is to try one out, generally the recommendations given by owners can be biased as they own them, however most forum members will say things like they see it. You could do far worse.


Hi Coffeechap

yes the MDX did give me one of the best shots I ever had, but then that was more about the alignment of planets that just happened to give me a great shot. In general the flavour profile of shots I was pulling were broadly similar, and certainly there doesnt seem to be much between a quamar and SJ in terms of in the cup results.

The stepped nature of the M80E i think is over exagerated, the steps are pretty darn small, and i cant think that ive ever adjusted my SJ by a step any smaller than those on the quamar. what the Quamar does do is offer consistent settings that are easily reachable and repeatable and require very little physical effort to produce. Unlike the collar on a Mazzer.

Yes the buttons are irritating, but for me, i prefered the quamar in every way to the Super Jolly i have now.

I think the fact that I no longer own one, but would again, takes away any "ownership bias".


----------



## BloodyMezzo (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry for reviving a dead thread here. But I'm looking for a new grinder to replace my rocky doserless. I'd like to be able to grind for both espresso, drip and French press. Turkish is nice but I guess that's asking too much. Had some juicy dreams about a Forté or the new Sette. But the Forté is a bit on the expensive side to me and the Sette looks pretty poor with the plastic exterior and is very noisy from what I read. If I can live without the grind by weight, is the M80E a good choice? I see some people here disliked the buttons. Have they been updated the last years? I mean they are touch now. Were they originally mechanical?

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

BloodyMezzo said:


> Sorry for reviving a dead thread here. But I'm looking for a new grinder to replace my rocky doserless. I'd like to be able to grind for both espresso, drip and French press. Turkish is nice but I guess that's asking too much. Had some juicy dreams about a Forté or the new Sette. But the Forté is a bit on the expensive side to me and the Sette looks pretty poor with the plastic exterior and is very noisy from what I read. If I can live without the grind by weight, is the M80E a good choice? I see some people here disliked the buttons. Have they been updated the last years? I mean they are touch now. Were they originally mechanical?
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


 @DavecUK

did a review on them somewhere and I think he found more problems than just the buttons. Perhaps he can chip in


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> @DavecUK
> 
> did a review on them somewhere and I think he found more problems than just the buttons. Perhaps he can chip in


I did review them with a view to a retailer taking them on...they didn't take them on...can't say much more than that really. If people want to buy them...enjoy, but not a grinder I would recommend.


----------



## BloodyMezzo (Jul 14, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> I did review them with a view to a retailer taking them on...they didn't take them on...can't say much more than that really. If people want to buy them...enjoy, but not a grinder I would recommend.


Hm. So what WOULD you recommend in the price segment? Sadly I'm not made of money. I can dream of €1000 grinders but I won't buy one. I had my eyes on the Forté, then it went up €100 because of the strong dollar and that was €100 too much to me. Should I be looking for a new grinder or a used one if I'd like to invest €400-650? It will work side by side with a Duetto but I'd like to be able to do different kinds of coffee. Preferably everything from French to Turkish.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BloodyMezzo said:


> Hm. So what WOULD you recommend in the price segment? Sadly I'm not made of money. I can dream of €1000 grinders but I won't buy one. I had my eyes on the Forté, then it went up €100 because of the strong dollar and that was €100 too much to me. Should I be looking for a new grinder or a used one if I'd like to invest €400-650? It will work side by side with a Duetto but I'd like to be able to do different kinds of coffee. Preferably everything from French to Turkish.


You won't get a grinder to do both espresso and Turkish without running 2 burr sets, one for espresso and one for Turkish.

You have many grinders to choose from, used ones in your budget come up now and again, a use Ceado E92 came up a week or so ago for £650. Amazingly, it even hung around for about 3 days while people ummed and ahhed about whether to buy it.....unbelievable. Used Super Jollys, used or new, Eureka Zenith 65E or Euerka Olympus 75E. Theres a Mazzer Mini E for sale at the moment.....lots to choose from.


----------



## BloodyMezzo (Jul 14, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> You won't get a grinder to do both espresso and Turkish without running 2 burr sets, one for espresso and one for Turkish.
> 
> You have many grinders to choose from, used ones in your budget come up now and again, a use Ceado E92 came up a week or so ago for £650. Amazingly, it even hung around for about 3 days while people ummed and ahhed about whether to buy it.....unbelievable. Used Super Jollys, used or new, Eureka Zenith 65E or Euerka Olympus 75E. Theres a Mazzer Mini E for sale at the moment.....lots to choose from.


Indeed lots to choose from. Sadly I'm in Sweden. Just got an email from some guy who had a used Fiorenzato f64E. The version with the smaller display. Any opinions on it?


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

I have the brochure for that older Fiorenzato version if you want to compare it. Just send me your email address in a personal message and I will send you a pdf.

Fiorenzato are a very well established brand, but unknown outside of Italy. So you aren't paying Mazzer prices. I am considering the new E64, and I think the new one is just an upgraded control module on the same grinder mechanicals.

Ive not seen one in the flesh, but the yanks seem to love them.

I do wonder, though, about that older interface. Italians and style go together much better than Italians and electronics, imho. Given that they have updated the screen unit (which reminds me of pager displays of the 1980s!) I would focus a lot of attention on that part of the grinder when you inspect it.


----------



## BloodyMezzo (Jul 14, 2015)

CardinalBiggles said:


> I have the brochure for that older Fiorenzato version if you want to compare it. Just send me your email address in a personal message and I will send you a pdf.
> 
> Fiorenzato are a very well established brand, but unknown outside of Italy. So you aren't paying Mazzer prices. I am considering the new E64, and I think the new one is just an upgraded control module on the same grinder mechanicals.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Message sent.


----------

